# Google self-driving cars



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

http://theoatmeal.com/blog/google_self_driving_car


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Pedruber said:


> http://theoatmeal.com/blog/google_self_driving_car


POST # 1 /@Pedruber : Check out the
"Self-Driving
Teslas..." in the "News" Forum! Above
Befuddled Bison's paygrade. Far and
away, the longest Messages Bison has
Viewed on UPNF! 100% 'Tude-Free, too.

Bison Buddha smiles inscrutably.

☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
THREADJACK ALERT: 9 days and 0 Msgs.
MANDATORY APOLOGY COMPLETED.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Pedruber said:


> http://theoatmeal.com/blog/google_self_driving_car


I prefer cream of wheat and maltomeal.


----------

